
10 Principles of the UI Design Masters - jmorin007
http://nettuts.com/articles/10-principles-of-the-user-interface-masters/
======
jbyers
This strikes me as a top ten list searching for content. It's a shotgun-blast
of advice: there's a big hole in the wall but it's not clear if there was a
target.

If HN were to have a programmatic dampening of "top N list" submission
ratings, I would not complain.

------
thomasmallen
Pft. Can't stand this guy's stuff -- it's unadulterated linkbait. Thank god we
don't have FreelanceSwitch articles popping up in here yet.

~~~
brm
I'll agree with that, no need to knock what others are doing in making the
suggestion though, but you're right, he could have at least added some of his
own content

------
drwh0
just remember that the single most impactful, game-changing, and profitable
revolution in web uis in the last ten years was the dramatic simplicity of the
google homepage...DESIGNED BY TWO UNIX SYSTEMS HACKERS!

~~~
netcan
I wonder if this is a fact or a fiction.

The legend of the Simple Google Interface.

Not saying it's not true. But are we sure we have a cause-effect here? Sure it
worked, it was liked. Bu if they had a different UI, would they be nowhere
now?

~~~
litewulf
I think it helped. It wasn't the ONLY factor (the search engine was pretty
good too ;)), but I think displaying results faster (smaller page size, more
focused UI), contributes positively to the experience.

Perhaps there are UIs that would have resulted in faster growth or more total
marketshare, but there are definitely UIs that would have made things far
worse. I think the "headroom" for growth is pretty low, there were so many
competing services then, if you can remember, that I find it hard to believe
that there was only Google with a different looking interface.

